

I Had to Fire a Client Today - tomwhita
https://medium.com/@twhitter/i-had-to-fire-a-client-today-aed9d79c5b80

======
theandrewbailey
I read Clients From Hell. Clients not paying is every day stuff. Have you
submitted this there?

[http://clientsfromhell.net/](http://clientsfromhell.net/)

~~~
tomwhita
I've never read it until now. Some hilarious stuff...Thanks!

